# Auto finesse Lavish review



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

Hey guys,

Tried out Lavish ceramic foam so thought id post up some pics for anyone interested.










Car wash given the usual once over, kinda hard to tell from the pics but there was zero protection on this car.



















Applied through my foam lance, i used around 200ml ina dr dirt bottle and PA lance



















Pretty good water repelency














































Final shot after drying, I do have to say as with most spray and rinse products there is no real difference it terms of gloss, but its great for speedy protection


















Cheers
E


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks for the review as i wanted to hear more about it...I don’t think it will move me from Gyeon wet coat though.SJ.


----------



## AJ_ (Jun 23, 2012)

Thanks for the review! I’m sure it will do what it says on the tin but for me it would need to be spectacular to compete with Autoglym Polar Seal. 

The instructions for Lavish say pour 2-3 inches into your lance, at those dilution rates I reckon out of a 1 litre bottle you would get 10 washes max. This stuff retails at £19.95 for a 1 litre bottle which takes you just under £2 an application! Perhaps it would be better for more precise dilution instructions to be included.

In comparison, Autoglym Polar Seal 1L costs the same price (excluding any current promotions). You add no more than 40ml to your lance so you get at least 25 applications from the same quality (approx £0.80 a wash). With the current promo Autoglym are doing you can get it for £15.46 (approx £0.62 per application)!

AJ


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

AJ_ said:


> Thanks for the review! I'm sure it will do what it says on the tin but for me it would need to be spectacular to compete with Autoglym Polar Seal.
> 
> The instructions for Lavish say pour 2-3 inches into your lance, at those dilution rates I reckon out of a 1 litre bottle you would get 10 washes max. This stuff retails at £19.95 for a 1 litre bottle which takes you just under £2 an application! Perhaps it would be better for more precise dilution instructions to be included.
> 
> ...


My thoughts exactly AJ, hybrid from CC is also pretty cost effective

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

I assume AG 'Coat it' is the same as polar seal? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------

